# Y hoses for dual propane tanks



## lutznutz (Jul 4, 2011)

Is there such a hose that'll let me hook up two tanks to one smoker? I've tried Google any only found a Y that'll let me hook up one tank to two grills or whatever.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 4, 2011)

You'd probably want to look into an auto switchover like we use on our travel trailers.  I don't know the details but I know when set up correctly, when one tank goes empty, it switches to the full one.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 4, 2011)

Very easy

common set up

A splitter does wonders. I will ck in to it and find your answer.

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 5, 2011)

I think Dave already gave the answer. I would ck with an rv shop.

Good luck

Karl


----------



## michael ark (Jul 5, 2011)

They have the hoses at wal-mart in camping stuff.The y is already on them you might have to go to lowes to get the brass adaptor for the hook up.


----------



## lutznutz (Jul 5, 2011)

so I found this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-12..._Camper_Parts_Accessories&hash=item56446ce333

do I use the pressure regulator that comes with the Y or do I use the regulator that comes with the smoker?


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 5, 2011)

Check out WWW.bigway.com

Under propane hoses click on Propane Manifold Assemblies.

There will be 2 units 24-2 and 24-5

Or you can email them under contact us and the owner salesman will call you if your give him your phone #

Karl


----------

